# Windows XP forever? The OS that just won't die



## ASRockIQ (Aug 8, 2009)

> Microsoft has a problem on its hands. Or more precisely one problem with three seemingly contradictory components:
> 
> 1. Windows XP is too good for its own good.
> 2. It needs to die for the company's sake.
> ...



More Info. HERE

Heh, and everywhere i go, every store i go into... i see them using Windows Xp to this day which by all means is awesome but i prefer Vista for my Hardware and needs. If Microsoft didn't F'up on Windows Xp Professional 64-Bit or *IF* Company's developed Drivers for their driver i'd be happy going back to Xp Professional 64-Bit. finding Hardware for Xp 64-Bit isn't that easy. especially looking at nearby stores 

I don't think Microsoft will pull Windows 7 off that easy considering Xp is *STILL* being used. If today's Hardware supports it then WTF?! Why not stay with Xp? hell, why'd Microsoft even Release Vista and Windows 7? If the *HARDWARE* can run and be supported on the System why release another OS? Yes i know for money but please.... they should realize the users are happy with Xp still. Come on Microsoft...


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 8, 2009)

XP is the new blankie.

Be a big boy now and let go of your blankie!


----------



## Triprift (Aug 8, 2009)

Meh Windows 7 will get camp xp to become deserted ofcourse there will be some that stay put for whatever reason.


----------



## a111087 (Aug 8, 2009)

lol, that article is a joke!
XP still used by many people for obvious reasons - Vista didn't receive a warm welcome and now a lot of people are scared of it, so they wait for win 7.  iconic? may be, but simply because right now users don't have anything good to switch to.
it's like writing about how good our air is that we even refuse to breathe more abundant farts


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Aug 8, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Be a big boy now and let go of your blankie!


NEVER!


----------



## mike047 (Aug 8, 2009)

If not using XP home/pro, I am using Ubuntu.  They work for me so I have no need to buy something else.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

that article, makes me sad.


What a fanboy - forget the blankie, he's hiding in the closet scared of the big bad monster.


XP *is* broken.

it cant handle 3GB+ of ram. it doesnt play as nice with SSD's as 7. it cant handle high speed networks and broadband properly without being tweaked - its a rotten boat with the holes patched up, but that doesnt mean its suddenly a luxury cruiser: patchwork boats are made to avoid you drowning, not to give you a smooth ride.


----------



## Easo (Aug 8, 2009)

AND it is so far from being optimised for multi cores, which is very important now...


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

i actually made a big text document of whats better in vista over XP

i wonder where it ended up....


edit: yay i found it 

I originally wanted 101 things, but ran short. stopped updating it looooong ago.


1. vista search - even without indexing its so much faster than XP
2. windows update: doesnt need a browser, gets complete driver packages (software too)
3. SLeep mode / hybrid sleep. Its stable unlike XP.
4. signed drivers required in x64: stable OS for the win. screw your shitty $10 chinese webcam, this is a GOOD thing.
5. vistas backup. ultimate has a total HDD clone tool, and the others have one that backs up all files but the OS. thats rather handy.
6. 3D interface - 2D popups no longer mess with movies and games (those annoying tooltips)
7. superfetch. yeah it takes 4GB of ram+ to use it fully, but its sweet for load times.
8. networking diagnostics. they actually fix/locate the problem for you these days, unlike XP.
9. Media center (home premium/ultimate) - its so much better than XP MCE's
10. SATA/RAID drivers can be loaded from USB, instead of floppies.
11. Built in diagnostic/repair tools in the vista DVD
12. better power management. Contrary to some peoples beliefs, vista uses less power than most linux distros on laptops.
13. vista shows transfer speeds when copying/moving files
14. vista offers 'resume' options for broken file transfers
15. vista tells you if there is insufficient space for a file copy, BEFORE it starts copying.
16. Better multi-threading support for dual core and up CPU's
17. even if the ram is in use by the OS (for more responsive system) it gets dumped when needed 
(so that the OS is NOT bloated, unlike what some people say)
18. readyboost. its no magic wonder, but it makes a 512MB or 1GB ram PC run a lot smoother.
19. Superior generic/included driver support. Every new OS has this, but its still valid.
20. Better multicore support. XP needed patch on patch, vista was designed from the ground up.
21.  vista sucked prior to SP1. XP sucked prior to SP2.
22. Changing to a monitor with a different resolution doesnt change your icon location on your desktop. (it reverts when you reboot with the original screen)
23.safe mode doesnt ruin the location of your desktop icons either
24. ability to resize icons on desktop/folders using the mouse wheel and control
25. Improved multiple language support.



Things worse than XP
1. uses more ram. 1GB works fine, but 2GB runs smooth as butter (ram is cheap, go buy more already)
2. The built in defragger is even more useless than the XP one.
3. Classic start menu should have the theme still


----------



## Ben_UK (Aug 8, 2009)

I think more people will migrate to Win 7 than did to Vista.

I think XP will still have a fairly large userbase, perhaps still the majority by a small amount.

50:50 between XP / and Vista - Win 7?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

Ben_UK said:


> I think more people will migrate to Win 7 than did to Vista.
> 
> I think XP will still have a fairly large userbase, perhaps still the majority by a small amount.
> 
> 50:50 between XP / and Vista - Win 7?



the mistake people are making, is that they always quote web-based statistics "oooh, 60% of users still have XP!"

well, 80% of that 60%, are people at work using antiquated machines.

There will ALWAYS be more old machines than new machines - every generation takes time to overtake the last one. Businesses make up the largest section of that, and the slowest section.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 8, 2009)

And a whole heap of XP users who never bothered to try Vista for themselves and just assumed it was rubbish after hearing it was.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2009)

Triprift said:


> And a whole heap of XP users who never bothered to try Vista for themselves and just *assumed it was rubbish after reading years old comments about the leaked betas.*



fixed for ya.

seriously, so much crap is still around the web bashing vista now - but if you check the dates, most of its from before the damn thing came out. (and the pre-releases DID suck. it was like XP with a black theme, only laggier)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Meh Windows 7 will get camp xp to become deserted ofcourse there will be some that stay put for whatever reason.



I will Keep XP around for my current Machine and Windows 7 for the new one, once everything is Patched that is.


----------



## mike047 (Aug 8, 2009)

New OS's being good/bad/indifferent,  If I am happy using an OS that is paid for....why would I change.

For me it is basically financial and the fact that XP is sufficient for my uses.


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm happy with XP x64. I have no need, nor desire for a new operating system.


----------



## Lordbollo (Aug 8, 2009)

Triprift said:


> And a whole heap of XP users who never bothered to try Vista for themselves and just assumed it was rubbish after hearing it was.



Or one vista user who never used xp and assumes it was rubbish because he never had a computer with xp on it.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 8, 2009)

XP is a good operating system, as 95 and 98SE were. But being a MS operating system, its still crap compared to many Linux distros IMHO. They just work so much better for me, and never let me alone (no viruses and really stable) 

W7 seems a good OS tho, i tried it for some hours and it seemed good. Its a nice battle between XP/W7 and OSX.


----------



## allen337 (Aug 8, 2009)

I personally will always run the latest operating system but its people like me who kill microsoft, 2 daughters, wifey ,mother-in-law, father-in-law aunts, uncles, brothers and sisters all use XP pro. Why? If your married just ask your wife if you can use her computer much less format it. Same with kids


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 8, 2009)

damn when i have Kidz i'll be sure they'll have Xp on their PCs and me well when i'm old i'll install and use Xp with whatever PC i'll have by that time.

anyways back on topic, Windows 7 is great but it's just too much like Vista in the Looks. yeah, MS did a number or 2 on improving the OS but the features isn't there for me. I feel no need in using them.


----------



## zithe (Aug 8, 2009)

I only keep an install of XP because Vista and 7 refuse to play less supported games. (Cossacks, Age of Empires 2 gets funky colors, Cossacks 2...)


----------



## DailymotionGamer (Aug 8, 2009)

I am finally using Win7 right now, really good OS, and better then Vista. But i plan to use XP on a dual core when i get it and i plan to use Vista Ulimate 64bit when i get my Quad. Xp is the fastest OS for gaming IMO, less resoruce hog, less demanding, better performance hands down.



zithe said:


> I only keep an install of XP because Vista and 7 refuse to play less supported games. (Cossacks, Age of Empires 2 gets funky colors, Cossacks 2...)



Funny thing, there are some win9x games that work on vista and not on XP and some games work on win7, but not on Vista. lol


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 8, 2009)

You know this argument is almost identical to the argument that was made for 98 when XP was the latest and greatest...

People and companies need to learn to let go and move on.

Windows 7 is to Vista what Windows XP was to Windows 2000 and what Windows 98 was to Window 95.


----------



## btarunr (Aug 8, 2009)

There was no need for MS to get rid of DirectSound hardware sound mixing. To me that's almost a deal-breaker. All my sound cards (be it Creative, C-Media, ASUS, or onboard codecs) sound awful on Windows Vista/7.


----------



## rampage (Aug 8, 2009)

people will move on when m$ eventually stop all support for it....

there is no use having 3 OS's that they have to run around and support


(that being said it will be interesting when there next OS comes out in 2012 and how many ppl just wont let go of xp)


----------



## mudkip (Aug 8, 2009)

Stay with XP if you want. I think it's just shit.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Aug 8, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> You know this argument is almost identical to the argument that was made for 98 when XP was the latest and greatest...
> 
> People and companies need to learn to let go and move on.
> 
> Windows 7 is to Vista what Windows XP was to Windows 2000 and what Windows 98 was to Window 95.



And its the same thing that I said back when Vista was released. I also said that Microsoft's newest OS (for w/e that would be) would end up having the same arguments. Lo and behold it is. 

People just like to bitch and then when new tech comes out and it doesnt support the OS they are using, they bitch at companies like Microsoft because their new hardware/software isnt supported when its not Microsoft's fault to begin with. Its the manufacture of the product.


----------



## Lordbollo (Aug 9, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> You know this argument is almost identical to the argument that was made for 98 when XP was the latest and greatest...
> 
> People and companies need to learn to let go and move on.
> 
> Windows 7 is to Vista what Windows XP was to Windows 2000 and what Windows 98 was to Window 95.



Exactly what I was thinking but hadn't yet put into words.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 9, 2009)

im be hapy when im leaving xp and going to vista ultimate got enough of all these error's and bsods from xp and this ageng hardware


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 9, 2009)

xp is okay for older machines but if i had an older machine me as an experienced user woudl be more likely to use linux on it

windows 2000 was fine so why did they release xp beats me but its generally to give users a better experience or a new api direct x whatever and stuff


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 9, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> And its the same thing that I said back when Vista was released. I also said that Microsoft's newest OS (for w/e that would be) would end up having the same arguments. Lo and behold it is.
> 
> People just like to bitch and then when new tech comes out and it doesnt support the OS they are using, they bitch at companies like Microsoft because their new hardware/software isnt supported when its not Microsoft's fault to begin with. Its the manufacture of the product.



The manufacturers and designers of products have to give support in the form of tech help and drivers its not Microsoft fault if there isnt drivers for a product it didnt create.

Its much worse in linux like with networking devices and certain hardware but because its a regular occurrence people are okay with it and because its niche people think aw its because its smaller and has less support, the demand a large company like microsoft be perfect in all areas and do everything for them.

People choose Microsoft over Amiga OS, Mac OS, whatever OS so i dont know why people hate Microsoft so much, back in the day people choose to go Microsoft that is why its so popular. Its consumer choice not a monopoly.

So i totaly agree with ya!

Oh and if someone wants to stay with XP go ahead no one says otherwise you dont have to upgrade OS its just a choice.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 9, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> xp is okay for older machines but if i had an older machine me as an experienced user woudl be more likely to use linux on it
> 
> windows 2000 was fine so why did they release xp beats me but its generally to give users a better experience or a new api direct x whatever and stuff



well for 1 Win 2000 originally was meant for office/work environments where ME was Home, but with ME being so rushed and Unpolished, XP came about to fix everything to that extent.


----------



## mlee49 (Aug 9, 2009)

Yay XP 4ever!  I have 6GB of ram and your only using 500kb of it, arnt you a sweet heart :shucks:

I've been on Win7 for about a month now and I have to say it's nearly the same as Vista.  I see nearly no differences and I dont mind.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 9, 2009)

BS...Windows 7 is the sex!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 9, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Yay XP 4ever!  I have 6GB of ram and your only using 500kb of it, arnt you a sweet heart :shucks:
> 
> I've been on Win7 for about a month now and I have to say it's nearly the same as Vista.  I see nearly no differences and I dont mind.



for my machine Win 7 is very quick, Vista for most with the same hardware i have is much slower.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it cant handle 3GB+ of ram. it doesnt play as nice with SSD's as 7. it cant handle high speed networks and broadband properly without being tweaked - its a rotten boat with the holes patched up, but that doesnt mean its suddenly a luxury cruiser: patchwork boats are made to avoid you drowning, not to give you a smooth ride.



if you get the 64bit version of XP you can run as much ram as you want. plus i didnt have to do any tweaking to max out a 1gig connection on it.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 9, 2009)

I will never use Vista but in the future i will move onto 7 because it seems like Windows 7 is alot less buggy then Vista and IMO Vista was way more buggy then XP, everywhere i go around here its the same answer (F ing Vista ). ALL the people i know have issues with the OS, time and time again. It starts off yea it seems good, then about a few months later its this again (F ing Vista) or i need to format AGAIN, or i wish i had XP, i don't hear this just from 1 person its many all over the place.

 Then there is my m8 that will say ( yea its a great OS) but really what he is thinking is OMG this POS of a OS, because all i hear and this is on a weekly or monthly basis that something has gone wrong (list is to long) and i need to format. (and he only formatted less then a month ago ) 

I find laptops with Vista run very slow and also hear lots of complaints and this is where i hear lots of them say ( i wish it had XP, or i bought one with roll back etc) Desk tops i find not as bad, but honestly most people with a desktop use a older computer which means they are still using XP anyway, but if they wish to upgrade to Vista they hit a brick wall, and this is the main reason why most don't upgrade to Vista (including businesses) There computer there using has not got enough power to run it eg RAM/GPU/ even CPU and this is a BIG turn off point, why would you have to buy a complete new system just to run the OS? when XP is doing just fine for them and still supports all there needs with no problems at all. Just remember most of these people have no idea how to upgrade there current system to handle the OS they just get told( Sorry its to old you need a new computer).

With XP you don't need more then 2GB of RAM anyway so if you need more then that, what in the heck are you doing? Everything i run on my computer and its mainly gaming, converting etc i have never got near 1.7GB of ram used. You don't need to upgrade your CPU just to keep up with others in gaming (read on the back of most games for recommended CPU's)

Id keep going but im hungry and Mrs is telling me to move it lol


----------



## left-o-matic (Aug 9, 2009)

or.....everyone could just stop peeing in each other's cheerios, and use what you need.

I running

Vista Ultimate 64 on the gaming rig

Server 2003 on the file server

XP home on the netbook

and OSX on the mac

I use each OS because each computer I have does a different task and has different needs.

simple.


----------



## Lauya (Aug 9, 2009)

a111087 said:


> lol, that article is a joke!
> XP still used by many people for obvious reasons - Vista didn't receive a warm welcome and now a lot of people are scared of it, so they wait for win 7.  iconic? may be, but simply because right now users don't have anything good to switch to.
> it's like writing about how good our air is that we even refuse to breathe more abundant farts





It seems most people still sick to Xp, while i m using wins 7 now, everything goes fine, huhu


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> if you get the 64bit version of XP you can run as much ram as you want. plus i didnt have to do any tweaking to max out a 1gig connection on it.



try googling around - theres a million TCP optimisers out there designed to fix flaws with XP's networking on high speed connections.

XP64 = terrible driver support. its the only windows OS i could never find drivers for.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 9, 2009)

Melvis said:


> I will never use Vista but in the future i will move onto 7 because it seems like Windows 7 is alot less buggy then Vista and IMO Vista was way more buggy then XP, everywhere i go around here its the same answer (F ing Vista ). ALL the people i know have issues with the OS, time and time again. It starts off yea it seems good, then about a few months later its this again (F ing Vista) or i need to format AGAIN, or i wish i had XP, i don't hear this just from 1 person its many all over the place.
> 
> Then there is my m8 that will say ( yea its a great OS) but really what he is thinking is OMG this POS of a OS, because all i hear and this is on a weekly or monthly basis that something has gone wrong (list is to long) and i need to format. (and he only formatted less then a month ago )
> 
> ...



See this is the type of answer you would get from someone who still reads 4 year old forum posts about the pre release of vista.  In all honesty after all the bugs and patches and updates taht came from vista, the os is actually pretty nice.  I prefer vista for most of my needs such as gaming, work related, graphic, pretty much anything i can do in vista and vista is quite zippy as i feel it should be.  Windows 7 is beginning to be my favorite because like any new os should be, it feels like an improved version of the one before it.  People not moving to a new os from xp... i don't get those people, that's like the people who still keep crt tv's from the early 90's in their homes.  they draw more power, have a less clear picture, but... they do still work.  I think the same applies to xp, it is old tech that works and although the features and benifits afforded by a new os.  Most people fall into this category.   But idk that's just me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

Mussels said:


> try googling around - theres a million TCP optimisers out there designed to fix flaws with XP's networking on high speed connections.
> 
> XP64 = terrible driver support. its the only windows OS i could never find drivers for.



yea i remember the struggle to find 64bit drivers for XP! in the end i got it running fine tho.


----------



## ASRockIQ (Aug 9, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea i remember the struggle to find 64bit drivers for XP! in the end i got it running fine tho.


same here man. Windows Xp Professional 64-Bit isn't the best for Drivers. kinda hard to find a Wireless Adapter for it.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 9, 2009)

ASRockIQ said:


> same here man. Windows Xp Professional 64-Bit isn't the best for Drivers. kinda hard to find a Wireless Adapter for it.



i remember at the time is was just as hard to find wireless drivers for XP as it was linux


----------



## cyriene (Aug 9, 2009)

I still don't understand why people think XP is so great.  I remember when it came out, was buggy and plain sucked.  I stuck with Win98SE.  
Even now I use Vista over XP.  No good reason to use XP.  Vista is more stable and secure.  
Sure Vista isn't perfect, but I still find it a better OS to use than XP.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 9, 2009)

cyriene said:


> I still don't understand why people think XP is so great.  I remember when it came out, was buggy and plain sucked.  I stuck with Win98SE.
> Even now I use Vista over XP.  No good reason to use XP.  Vista is more stable and secure.
> Sure Vista isn't perfect, but I still find it a better OS to use than XP.



because its the only OS they have ever used, usually.


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 9, 2009)

xp had expired in my eyes now. yes it was once a great OS, but its been replaced my much neater and stable OS's


----------



## m4gicfour (Aug 9, 2009)

btarunr said:


> There was no need for MS to get rid of DirectSound hardware sound mixing. To me that's almost a deal-breaker. All my sound cards (be it Creative, C-Media, ASUS, or onboard codecs) sound awful on Windows Vista/7.



+1 For those of us with hardware sound its a PITA.

Some ( and I stress SOME) onboard codecs sound a hair better in 7.1 with all of Win7's enhancements on and fully tweaked.... for a nice performance hit


----------



## AsRock (Aug 9, 2009)

XP can burn in hell.. Although XP x64 i like much more and at this time no reason to  to us Vista or Win7. 

Might  be the odd game here and there with DX10\11.  But as for now there's no need for me to use Vista or win 7 as neither offer me any better gaming.

Now if Win7 was completely stripped of every thing but what a online gamer needs i'll buy it lol.


----------



## Polarman (Aug 9, 2009)

OS versions tend to scale with newer hardware.

Exemple: Most people were scared going to XP because you needed at least 2 GB versus 200MB for Win98. That was 10 times the size. XP to Vista is no different in this matter.

But who cares on space now when you can have a Terabyte HDD for about 75$. I remember paying 375$ for a 1.6 GB HDD when i got Win98. I could get 5TB from the same price today!!


----------



## KainXS (Aug 9, 2009)

The way it is microsoft never expected xp to be so expandable, just about every pc you see nowadays has xp on it, even the ones that shouldn't, XP may have its quirks but if your on a older pc or even a newer pc with under 4GB of ram there shouldn't be any issues,'

you guys have your opinions but not everyone can afford vista or 7, and xp is cheap as hell now, so why not buy that.

I'm sitting on 7 vista ultimate keys and I still use xp on my budget pc lol, why, cause im used to it. I use it on my faster pc cause I have no choice but over vista I would pick xp, but I would pick 7 over xp anyday.

why not let agp die, 
why not let 775 die,
why not let anything thats over 2 years old die,

stop your  people, xp is still a good os


----------



## erocker (Aug 9, 2009)

Why would I need anything more than XP on business computers? Windows XP.. Check! Microsoft Office.. Check!


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 9, 2009)

KainXS said:


> you guys have your opinions but not everyone can afford vista or 7, and xp is cheap as hell now, so why not buy that.




Ummm...Vista is cheaper than XP(at least in the US)...so your argument that not everyone can affrod Vista doesn't really make sense...

Vista Home Basic: $85
XP Home: $90

Vista Home Premium: $90
XP MCE: $109

Vista Business: $120
XP Pro: $130


----------



## Frick (Aug 10, 2009)

I have XP because I really didn't like Vista. Also, didn't have the money to get it legal or get the hardware to run it smoothly, so I never bothered. I did run the RC's for some time though.

But I will seriously consider Windows 7. It is time for it. When and if I get a computer that can run it somewhat smoothly. 

Just a thought.. A lot of people dislike Vista because they bought it very early with crappy computers (remember when they sold systems with 512MB Ram and Vista Home Premium? ) My brother recently bought a cheap lappy with a 1.2Ghz Celeron wich is WAY to slow for even Home Basic. And then they blaim the OS for being bad when it's shipped with bad hardware. 

This happened with XP too.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 10, 2009)

<<Onafets>> said:


> BS...Windows 7 is the sex!



Then you must of had bad sex then.....


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Frick said:


> I have XP because I really didn't like Vista. Also, didn't have the money to get it legal or get the hardware to run it smoothly, so I never bothered. I did run the RC's for some time though.
> 
> But I will seriously consider Windows 7. It is time for it. When and if I get a computer that can run it somewhat smoothly.
> 
> ...



If the 900MHz Celeron in the EeePC can run Vista smoothly, the 1.2GHz is more than enough.  Processor speed really doesn't affect Vista, any modern processor will run it, amount of RAM is what is important.  From my experience Vista with 512MB of RAM is a lot more sluggish than XP, enable Readyboost and it is very close to XP but XP is still quicker.  Move up to 1GB of RAM and Vista is pretty much just as fast a XP with 1GB, move to 2GB and Vista is actually faster than XP.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 10, 2009)

We've reached a point where the majority, or at least many people, simply don't benefit from advances in personal computing. OS, Cpus, even video cards and such simply don't need to do much more than they do now, and in some cases do way more than people use them for. Most people surf the web, gaming is moving to counsels and away from graphical pushing, ect. Core 2 duo and XP aren't still around just b/c they're foolproof, or in any way superior to their successors, they are still around b/c a compelling reason to do more simply isn't there.


----------



## Frick (Aug 10, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> If the 900MHz Celeron in the EeePC can run Vista smoothly,



Seriously? Because that laptop has 2GB Ram and the OS pretty clean, so I though it was the CPU.. More info please!


----------



## mandis (Aug 10, 2009)

Windows Xp x64 is better than Vista x64 in many ways. File transfer speed, responsiveness, memory footprint, just to name a few.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Aug 10, 2009)

If M$ just suddenly turned around & said fuckit, were dropping all support for XP since supporting so many platforms since it costs them money & also time wasted when our dev teams could be doing more important things - this would cause a mass revolt of pissed off XP users but since windows 7 is quickly becoming a viable option M$ could put in a marketting campaign something similar to trade in your old XP for upto 60-70% off the price of Windows7....It might not be the best campaign in the world but at least there is some incentive for them to move to win7 when its fully available.

when M$ first declared it would be taking XP off the shelves - everyone stood up & bollocked them for it - thats because I/they dont class VISTA as a viable option - even though its sold on 80% of computers & I have used it extensively for over a year. there are few issues with it that a majority of people dont/wont like namely how resource intensive it is/can be.

Im using Win7 7600 & when the time comes for its release I'l be talking to a lotta friends & family of mine to try n get them to move with the times too. because i truely believe that Win7 is the next step up.

Obviously - if their worried about the cost - the step forward doesnt have to be the legit way forward - they can just pay me £20 to install & configure everything for them.

so long as they have the hardware to run win7 sufficiently then thats how i be rollin


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2009)

Frick said:


> Seriously? Because that laptop has 2GB Ram and the OS pretty clean, so I though it was the CPU.. More info please!



You would be surprised how little horse power Vista actually requires.  For how much flak it gets for being a resourse hog, it actually runs quite well on low end hardware.  Once optimized, it runs almost as well as an optimized XP on the same hardware.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 10, 2009)

i use XP, mainly because it works it is fast and compared to my friends Vista based build my system handles his all over the place in RWS.

However vista seems to bea tank, and a bear of an OS, which is why if i do upgrade it might be to Win7, otherwise im staying with XP till it dies.


----------



## KainXS (Aug 10, 2009)

newtekie1 said:


> Ummm...Vista is cheaper than XP(at least in the US)...so your argument that not everyone can affrod Vista doesn't really make sense...
> 
> Vista Home Basic: $85
> XP Home: $90
> ...



I guess it depends where you live but I got my old xp pro for 55 bucks from my local pc shop

most times you can get xp for free though if you know how also and legally(no joke)


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 10, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> i use XP, mainly because it works it is fast and compared to my friends Vista based build my system handles his all over the place in RWS.
> 
> However vista seems to bea tank, and a bear of an OS, which is why if i do upgrade it might be to Win7, otherwise im staying with XP till it dies.



Then your friend doesn't know how to handle windows and/or has ancient, and I mean ancient (<2gb of ram single core proc) hardware. Windows just kind of sucks, and most people don't take the time to do the little things to keep it snappy. XP, Vista, 7, they are all the same in this. So long as you do those little things and have 2gb of ram and a dual core Vista is faster than XP in virtually every way.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 10, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Then your friend doesn't know how to handle windows and/or has ancient, and I mean ancient (<2gb of ram single core proc) hardware. Windows just kind of sucks, and most people don't take the time to do the little things to keep it snappy. XP, Vista, 7, they are all the same in this. So long as you do those little things and have 2gb of ram and a dual core Vista is faster than XP in virtually every way.



I built his computer, E6850@ 3.6GHZ, 2GB of Crucial Ram PC6400@ 1100MHZ, 5-5-5-15-2T, 8800GT1GB edition, AKIMBO series. Blood Iron P35 Mobo, 650watt PSu, 

It should manhandel Vista, but it doesn't, it is very finicky about stability, it took almost a month of tuning to get Vista to run on his system, and that is a month of tweaking everything from timings to voltages and all the settings know to man.

But every time you open a program it brings up some safety message, and what not, some double click to get there, its a PIA. Even after disabling it for certain programs like OCCT, CPU-Z etic it still block them programs.


----------



## Flyordie (Aug 10, 2009)

Triprift said:


> And a whole heap of XP users who never bothered to try Vista for themselves and just assumed it was rubbish after hearing it was.



I adopted Windows Vista in July 07.   Haven't looked back since...
Even now, I am running 64bit and not a single issue.



newtekie1 said:


> You would be surprised how little horse power Vista actually requires.  For how much flak it gets for being a resourse hog, it actually runs quite well on low end hardware.  Once optimized, it runs almost as well as an optimized XP on the same hardware.



TRUE TRUE!
I think I have a SS somewhere..


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 10, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> I built his computer, E6850@ 3.6GHZ, 2GB of Crucial Ram PC6400@ 1100MHZ, 5-5-5-15-2T, 8800GT1GB edition, AKIMBO series. Blood Iron P35 Mobo, 650watt PSu,
> 
> It should manhandel Vista, but it doesn't, it is very finicky about stability, it took almost a month of tuning to get Vista to run on his system, and that is a month of tweaking everything from timings to voltages and all the settings know to man.
> 
> But every time you open a program it brings up some safety message, and what not, some double click to get there, its a PIA. Even after disabling it for certain programs like OCCT, CPU-Z etic it still block them programs.



Did you disable UAC? I'm not sure what program your talking about, the only intrinsic safety warning with vista is UAC, which you can't disable for certain programs, you just have to turn it all the way off. Go to users and accounts in cp, users, and it's an option there. If something isn't stable then you probably did it wrong.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 10, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Did you disable UAC? I'm not sure what program your talking about, the only intrinsic safety warning with vista is UAC, which you can't disable for certain programs, you just have to turn it all the way off. Go to users and accounts in cp, users, and it's an option there.



anything not certified by microsift gets flagged, Firefox, Opera, CPU-Z, GPU-Z CPU Hardware Monitor, OCCT, and alot of free games as well. 

It says that its an unknow .exe and could be a virus and that you shouldn't open it unless you trust the source, ive hit the allow this program button several time but it will not move it to the accepted list for the life of god.


----------



## KH0UJ (Aug 10, 2009)

For me I like Vista and windows 7, I just want to make it more perfect (someday its gonna be), XP also undergo that stage of imperfections before it became more reliable and flexible OS, I have Vista and win 7 on me right now but there`s a  driver issue problems on my hardware, incompatibility issues IMO it needs more time to be as reliable as XP


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 10, 2009)

i just didn't like how heavy vista was as an OS, that is why i still prefer XP, but if win 7 is as light as XP and has more power like vista would have then i would consider moving over, but right now the cost factor is the major decision on that, the money doesn't exist for an upgrade to which i believe is unnecessary to facilitate the job.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 10, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> anything not certified by microsift gets flagged, Firefox, Opera, CPU-Z, GPU-Z CPU Hardware Monitor, OCCT, and alot of free games as well.
> 
> It says that its an unknow .exe and could be a virus and that you shouldn't open it unless you trust the source, ive hit the allow this program button several time but it will not move it to the accepted list for the life of god.



Vista does not do that. The only thing Vista will do is as I said if UAC is enabled (which it is by default) will ask you every time you open a program whether you chose to run it (so as to not allow unauthorized programs to run). It will continue to do this until you turn it off. Turn it off. The only other thing that could vaugely relate to what your saying is unsigned drivers, which Vista won't do by default. There are of course ways around this, but none of the programs you listed are effected by this and thus this is not your issue. Your issue here is either UAC or some non-Vista related program or user error.



pepsi71ocean said:


> i just didn't like how heavy vista was as an OS, that is why i still prefer XP, but if win 7 is as light as XP and has more power like vista would have then i would consider moving over, but right now the cost factor is the major decision on that, the money doesn't exist for an upgrade to which i believe is unnecessary to facilitate the job.



Vista is only heavy in that is has a lot of services running. Disable them. Presto. Still it's nice w/ 7 they are already disabled.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Aug 10, 2009)

farlex85 said:


> Vista does not do that. The only thing Vista will do is as I said if UAC is enabled (which it is by default) will ask you every time you open a program whether you chose to run it (so as to not allow unauthorized programs to run). It will continue to do this until you turn it off. Turn it off. The only other thing that could vaugely relate to what your saying is unsigned drivers, which Vista won't do by default. There are of course ways around this, but none of the programs you listed are effected by this and thus this is not your issue. Your issue here is either UAC or some non-Vista related program or user error.
> 
> 
> 
> Vista is only heavy in that is has a lot of services running. Disable them. Presto. Still it's nice w/ 7 they are already disabled.



Im getting his computer back on Monday or Tuesday for more "repair" work, so im play around with his settings, as you say that is most likely the cause of most of these issues that he speaks of.


Lately he has been comparing that his 8800GT will act up on him, and that windows just is slow in general, so i think it could be driver related.


----------



## farlex85 (Aug 10, 2009)

pepsi71ocean said:


> Im getting his computer back on Monday or Tuesday for more "repair" work, so im play around with his settings, as you say that is most likely the cause of most of these issues that he speaks of.
> 
> 
> Lately he has been comparing that his 8800GT will act up on him, and that windows just is slow in general, so i think it could be driver related.



Google how to turn off UAC that will help. I'd wager the other part is either he is messing something up or he has some preconceptions causing attribution error (psychological phenomenon erroneously attributing results to incorrect causes). Diagnosis: disable UAC install latest drivers and evga precision (to turn the fan up to prevent overheating) and tell him you overhauled the OS and Vista should be raging now. He'll proclaim how you're a miracle worker and made speed out of that bad bad Vista......


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 10, 2009)

KainXS said:


> I guess it depends where you live but I got my old xp pro for 55 bucks from my local pc shop
> 
> most times you can get xp for free though if you know how also and legally(no joke)



I've found copies of Vista for sale really cheap locally, but in general Vista isn't any more expensive than XP, and Win7 is actually looking to be slightly cheaper(due to the MSRP on Home Premium being $10 cheaper than Vista and XP MCE).

And I got Vista Business for free...legally...



pepsi71ocean said:


> anything not certified by microsift gets flagged, Firefox, Opera, CPU-Z, GPU-Z CPU Hardware Monitor, OCCT, and alot of free games as well.
> 
> It says that its an unknow .exe and could be a virus and that you shouldn't open it unless you trust the source, ive hit the allow this program button several time but it will not move it to the accepted list for the life of god.



Vista definitely doesn't do this if set up properly, even with UAC enabled!


----------



## Melvis (Aug 10, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> See this is the type of answer you would get from someone who still reads 4 year old forum posts about the pre release of vista.



Naaa ive never read any forums about Vista ever....It's all from first hand experience or from other people that have said how bad it is. I didn't mind windows 7 at all, i was impressed how well it worked for a Beta Version (Build 7000) and seem to run pretty fast and used alot less resources. My next Build will have Windows 7 as my main OS thats for sure. Until then ill stick with XP since it does everything i need it for.

When it comes to cost XP is around $120 and under, Vista HP is around $160 and Vista Ultimate is like $700


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> XP *is* broken.
> 
> it cant handle 3GB+ of ram.



That's of course not true, it's not that XP can't handle it, it's 32bit addressing that can't. No 32bit OS can address more than 4GB (exception is when using PAE). and it handles Gigabit networks just fine.
Either way XP is ancient by now, it will die over time. It took ages for 2000 to be replaced as well, even crappy 98 held out many years. People just don't like change, something works, they get used to it and want to stick with it. Besides, it's mostly the geeks that stick with an ancient OS, most users switch to Vista/Win7 just because their new computer comes with it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

shhh, dont nitpick. just saying that it doesnt work as well with modern hardware, as a modern OS - no surprise


old machine + XP = no problems
Modern machine + XP = minor problems
give it a year or two, when OEM systems sell with 8GB of ram + XP = big problem


----------



## DaveK (Aug 10, 2009)

I really liked XP, liked it a lot more than Vista but after using 7 I wouldn't go back, wont use 32bit ever again either.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 10, 2009)

Mussels said:


> shhh, dont nitpick. just saying that it doesnt work as well with modern hardware, as a modern OS - no surprise
> 
> 
> old machine + XP = no problems
> ...



True, you can't expect ancient software to support everything new. My father for example keeps bitching about that, he wants to keep using software he used 10-15 years (literally) ago. Just because he understands jack shit of a PC and when things are different he goes mental.

At the same time, legacy support needs to be dropped now and then as well, sticking with ancient standards is a bad thing. It's very hard to do so though in reality. We're still stuck with support for all kinds of ancient stuff, we're even still using x86. Intel tried to get rid of that and failed. Windows 7 actually is a good step forward that way, dropping all kinds of legacy support and emulating it instead if required. That way the base of the OS is a lot cleaner and thus faster and more stable.


----------



## JessicaD (Aug 10, 2009)

Melvis,

Thank you for your support of Windows 7. If you are planning on purchasing Windows 7 when it is released it may be helpful to know  you don't have to wait until October to reserve your copy of Win 7! You can pre-order your copy of Windows 7 Home Premium or Windows 7 Professional today. For more information, see the Windows 7 Pre-Order offer page here: http://tinyurl.com/nldc8p 

Jessica
Microsoft Windows Client Team


----------



## Mussels (Aug 10, 2009)

hi jess 

Dont forget that we can all buy technet plus subscriptions too, and access the RTM right now - i think keys will take a little longer to appear, but -earm fixes that.


----------



## Melvis (Aug 11, 2009)

JessicaD said:


> Melvis,
> 
> Thank you for your support of Windows 7. If you are planning on purchasing Windows 7 when it is released it may be helpful to know  you don't have to wait until October to reserve your copy of Win 7! You can pre-order your copy of Windows 7 Home Premium or Windows 7 Professional today. For more information, see the Windows 7 Pre-Order offer page here: http://tinyurl.com/nldc8p
> 
> ...



Wow Hi Jessica, and welcome to TPU 

I myself will hope to be starting my own computer Business here, so i will most probably be ordering a bunch of OEM Versions of Windows 7 later on in the year. Thanks for the link etc ill be looking into this later on for sure 

Any further info on getting Windows 7 for what i intend to do would be great thanks Jessica

Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2009)

Jessicas been around for a bit - she just tends to post links and inform people of MS's tech support sites, however.


----------

